# MS Fly Auction! ..............Bid Here !



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Do not bid before Friday Dec.12! * 

Today wraps up my pestering everyone! The total of fly's received comes to 312 fly's give or take a few. I fully expect a dozen or two to come in between now and the conclusion of this auction. With that said, if they do in fact arrive, the prize will only get bigger however: now we have to finalize the count, prizes, and rules 

I feel strongly about giving away as many consolation prizes as possible so I'm backing out 48 fly's to be given as consolation to those whom have bid on, but have not won the grand prize. 

I'd like to thank each and every one of you for your generous donations. I never intended for this auction to generate a ton of money but rather, some monies for the site, lots of comradrie, and a little fun without hurting anyones pocketbook. Hopefully the "well heeled" members will keep things in perspective and not bid anything that is not easily trumped within perspective. Please go slow with the bidding fella's, the auction will be open officially Friday Dec. 12, and will end through Dec. 14 at midnight, so there's plenty of time to have fun with it! 

I'm taking myself out of the bidding because it wouldn't be fair. After all, I've seen the flys! The whole collection is quite nice and would be a treasure to own. 

My apologies for making changes mid stream but I'm invoking my judgement regarding a best fit scenerio for this endevour. 


Who can bid?...........................all MS members

Please post all questions to the Michigan Sportsman Fly Auction thread and preserve this thread for bidding only!

Bidding will begin promptly Friday morning Dec. 12, and end at Midnight Dec.14. Good Luck! 

1st Place winner (highest bid).......................264 assorted flys. Proceeds to MS website
2nd Place(consolation).............1 doz. drys in Orvis case donated by GunnerDonn: Free
3rd Place(consolation)..............1 doz. dry's donated by GunnerDonn: Free
4th Place(consolation)..............1 doz assorted flys: Free
5th place(consolation)..............1 doz wets: Free
6th place(consolation)..............3 furled leaders: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and thread donated by myself.: Free

Whomsoever the winner might be will send a physical check to me in the amount of the winning bid. The check will be made out to Greatlakesoutdoors.com LLC. I will in turn forward the check to Steve, release and ship the fly's to the winners.

Have Fun!


TODDFATHER


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

biddings open i ll go $2.00


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

5.00


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

$30


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

31


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

$35 .50


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ill be back dec. 14 at 11:59 p.m.


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

lol


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

$36.00


----------



## reelcatchy (Jun 5, 2003)

36.25


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

$37


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

$50.00


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

I bid 69.99


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

75.68


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

80


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Let's get it going. $100.00


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

101.00


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

$105.00


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

$125.00


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

$140.00


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Auction Closed* 


Flyrod4steelhead is the official winner of the grand prise! 


Congratulations son! Get your checkbook, You've bought a whole bunch of flys! 

Hey ozzgood, ya had us wondering if you were going to play a trump card! 



Details for the consolation prises will follow shortly! 




TODDFATHER


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

83.333333333333333 cents a fly not bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah, he had me going for a bit in the campfire, lol


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Still a great deal way to go.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

In the spirit of which the consolation prizes were given, I have to ask myself how do distribute them. My judgement leads me to believe it fair that no-one wins more than one prize. With that said, I'll stand corrected if wrong however: 



1st Place: Flyrod4steelhead @ $260 donated to the site

Consolation prizes as follows below:

2nd Place: Labrat consolation........1 doz Dry's with Orvis case donated by GunnerDonn
3rd Place: Capt_Lucky consolation......1 doz dry's donated by GunnerDonn
4th Place: J Lee consolation....1 doz assorted flys
5th Place: Wcoutfitters consolation...1 doz wets
6th Place: Burksee consolation..1each Kevlar,Flurocarbon, and thread furled leader.

If you are amongst the winners, Please PM me with your shipping address. I will send my address to Fllyrod4steelhead so check can be delivered to me. I will in turn forward the check to Steve, and ship flys to the respective winners. 


Unless I've made a mistake these are the final standings. Are there any objections?
This was a fun thing to do, and I hope everyone enjoyed it as much as I did. Again, I'd like to thank everyone for their strong support in making the auction the success that it was. 


Toddfather


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

congrads to dale and everyone else


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Dale,

Man, if the flies you just bought are anything like the ones I've recieved from the swaps over the last year, you STOLE them!! $.83/fly. Good Buy. Congrats. 

TODDFATHER, 

Helluva job Doc. Thanks for the time and effort put into all of this. Wish I'd thought of it. 

Al


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

TODDFATHER
Thanks for all the effort you put into this.
Also many thanks to all of you who tied flys and to those who bid.
Any chance to see a photo of the whole group of flys?
Congrats to the winners!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Al, He did well! Many of the contributions were given as generous dozen's but counted as a dozen. I personally gutted a few of my fly boxes to make room for this winter's tying sessions. If Dale can't turn a fish with this collection, he'd be well advised to go home and make a sandwich. 


Trout, I screwed up in that I put all the fly's togather because the boxes were starting to pile up. Now I'm faced with sorting them into a couple display boxes so they don't appear so unsightly! Actually,,,,,,,,way too many flys to get in a picture, and have any kind of perspective of quality or quantity. I will say it's a soupbowl full! Give that some thought, it's more than you can imagine when spread out!


Give some thought to a 1st Annual MS Garage Sale!...Target? Springtime, after trout opener

Hunting and fishing equipment only! No guns! I've got a plan!


TODDFATHER


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Congrats to the winners! and a special thanks to Toddfather (Doc) for making this auction happen.
Also thanks to all the people who donated flies youre a good bunch of people.

OSD.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Dale congrats on the winning bid! You're gonna be a happy man when them things come in the mail. 
Also, i hope i never have to bid against ya on eBay lol!
Good Luck this Spring with them flys!
Thanks to Toddfather and everyone that donated their time,money and flys,to make this site what it is and for all of us to enjoy 
Also a BIG thankyou to Steve for all his efforts on a great site.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thank you so much for those who participated and to Toddfather for running this. Upon seeing how well this auction was going I sent in the order for an extra 1G of RAM for our server to keep things running quickly when ice fishing season hits us full force.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to see the flies. They will be put to good use. Plus give me a reason to go and buy some more fly box's @ Cebelas  LOL Personally, I figured that these flies would have gone for more than what they did. But after the bidding was @ $200 I noticed that the bidding was slowing down a bit.

Oh well. It was fun. 

Thanks Toddson for puting this whole thing together, and makeing everything was going smoothly. Oh your PM box is full. I will Pm you later on today. A busy day for me.

Thanks Steve for this awesome sight.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks for a job well done guys. I too thought that they would go for more. Maybe Because some people are already tapped out from Christmas spending.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I didn't bid (because I don't fly fish) but it was fun keeping track of the post. We didn't even have to put up with old Fred and Zach


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

So whens the next one? Ive got a BUnch more to unload.


----------



## Toddson (Jan 23, 2003)

Dale-

Actually its Toddfather for the Auction. I've got the Jan Tyers guild meeting going at my place . But at least the thanks are in the family.

As the only other person that has seen them en mass (about 12+ dozen) I can say that they are an awesome selection. In talking with Dad on the phone he could stop singing the praises after all the selections were in, especially Gunnerdon's. I think the phrase awe inspiring was used. 

Great job everyone. Just goes to show you that the people here truely are great Michigan SPORTSMEN!

Toddson


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Gentlemen! I recieved a PM from Burksee as follows: 

*Todd,,,,,,,,,About the consolation prize; I didn't bid to win, I bid to help out Steve, and the M-S website. And since I'm not a died in the wool flyfisherman, although I can spin cast and drift with the best of them, the leaders would be a waste on me. As I see you are a real "flyfisherman" please keep them for yourself. If you choose not to maybe Steve could use them?* 


Toddfather thinks strongly about consolation prizes and to that effect, feels the consolation prize that Burksee is declining should default to the next candidate, which would be DZtaxidermy! I'm sure Steve will understand and support my decision. 

A special thanks to Burksee and the spirit of his participation. Salute! 



Toddfather


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Toddson,

Yeah, that is what I said   lol. Thanks for correcting me. Hmm maybe I better read and re-read my thread before posting them hehe.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Site donations,...........May be sent to the address shown below:

GreatLakesOutdoors.com
P.O. Box 930291
Wixom, MI 48393

All checks should be made payable to: GreatLakesOutdoors.com



*Labrat* ,,,,,,,,,,,,I think caps for the G.I.'s is a wonderful idea, but i'm not sure how to implement the details to acccomplish it! Steve might have to field that one. 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Flyrod4steelhead* .............Dale, I recieved your check in today's mail, and will hopefully present it to Steve tonight at Marinelli's. If Steve does not plan on attending, it will be forwarded to him, and leave in tomorrow's mail! 

Barring any unforseen circumstances, I plan on having all prizes shipped by Monday Dec. 22. 



Thank's again everyone




Toddfather


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Cool, thanks for letting me know. What a great time to send them out. Christmas persent for myself  

Again, thank you for puting this together.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes thanks again for putting this together. I want you guys to know that Toddfather hand delivered the check to me at last nights M&G. I have already ordered extra RAM for our server which is what this money will be used for.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Gentlemen !* ,,,,,,,,,,It seams that my wife has cleaned my desk, and with that, she nor I can locate the address's of the winners! My apologies, I promised them to be shipped today however it now appears that I failed that promise. Everything is ready to go aside from the shipping info. Please re-send your shipping address and they will be shipped post haste! I need addresses for the following : 

Flyrod4steelhead
Labrat
J_lee
Capt_lucky
WCoutfitters
DZTaxidermy


Thanks, TODDFATHER


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Todd, I sent a PM with my address


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Toddfather, 

You have a wife that cleans? Can I get her number! LOL!

Just kidding, I had to say it before someone else did!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok! Everyone's prizes are shipped with the exception of Labrat's! I am still waiting for his shipping address and will respond accordingly! Apologies again for the delay! Lets hear some response when you recieve your packages! I truly hope everyone is pleased! 


*Hey Burksee!* ,,,,,,,,,Don't start on me! or I'll send her over to clean your house! We'll then see how much of your stuff you can find! 



Merry Christmas

Toddfather


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

All I can say is WOW. I just returned home from christmas at my parent's place. So I really have not had a chance to go through the flies and look at them, but picked a few out. Again, all I can say is WOW. From the flies that I picked up and just looking at them, I can tell that we have some very talented fly tyers (sp) on this site.

If and when I get a chance, I will sort them out a little and take a few pic's. But their will be a couple of pic's, as there is to many flies for one picture.

Thank you again Toddfather for puting this together. Another thank you to all those who tied the flies and contributed them for the auction.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Dale,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I"ve been waiting with baited breath to see what you thought of your winnings. No question, 260.00 dollars is a lot of money, and to that extent it's important that this endevour pleases you. Now go buy the wife a little something to even the score: it will be a lot easier when set your sights on future pruchases. Thanks again for your participation, and congrats on your winnings! 



Toddfather


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

I got my flies on Christmas Eve, they are nice, can't wait to try em. There are some talented tiers here. I thank all who participated and TODDFATHER for putting it all together.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

got my flies today they are very nice thanks again to toddfather for a job well done!!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Labrat! Sorry for the delay Bill, you're consolation prize leaves today and should to your doorstep inside of a day or two! 




Toddfather


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Just wanted to say thanks for holding the auction. I received my flies and they are great. I too can't wait until I can use them.


----------

